# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل انت مع او ضد التسامح

## معاذ ملحم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعزائي : 

اليوم اود ان اطرح عليكم موضوع كثير مهم  ألا وهو : هل أنت مع أو ضد التسامح 

اذا كان بينك وبين شخص عداوه .... وفي يوم من الايام أتى إليك وطلب منك السماح .... هل تسامحه .... وهل تقبل عذره ....؟؟


ام انك لا تقبل عذرة .... ولا تسامحه .... وتبقى انت وهو على خصام دائم ...؟؟

*************************************

أرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع .... و ابداء ارائكم  بكل شفافيه ووضوح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سيدي والله انا متسامح بس حسب الشخص يلي بزعلني وموضوع يلي بخصني وبخصه وأسلوب الجوار يلي بصير بيناتنا .

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]اكيد بسامحه وبقبل عذره لكن رح اضل حريصــــــــــــه بتعاملي مع هالشخص[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم على الاراء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بدك الصراحة
بسامحه وبقعد ابكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا لا يمكن سامحه  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أسامحه وانسى كل الماضي وبكل صدر رحب ..


كلنا نخطيء .. هو اليوم وانا غدا .. فلماذا الغل ؟؟؟!!!!!
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

المسامح كريم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93): 
بسامح تربيع

----------


## بنت بني حسن

يسلم قلبك يا هبوله وانا بسامح 
 :C06a766466:

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

أكيد بسامحه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا مني وعلي ..... بسامحه .... لانو المسامحه شي حلو كثير 
 :Icon30:  :SnipeR (93):  :Icon30:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا لا يمكن اسامح إشي كسر في اشي  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## عصفورة الشمال

طبعاااااااا التسامح يا إستاز معـــــــــــــــاذ ومواضيعك رووووووووووعة  :Bl (13): ولو إنت من جامعتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا اخت مرام على المشاركه 


وانا سعيد جدا ب تفاعلك معنا بالمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا أبد ما أسامحه لانه ما وقف معاي هسه بوضعي الحالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

F5 
في ذكرى إحياء منتديات الحصن الأردنية

----------


## علاء سماره

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع
او انا للأسف بسامح

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع جميل 
انا بسامح لكن ما بنسى الاساءة لحتى لو تكررت اعرف اتصرف معها 
يسلمو معاذ لاحياك لمواضعيع من ذاكرة الحصن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد بسامح لكن بحذر من هالإنسان 
لانه اللي في عاده ما يتركهآآ ،،
 :SnipeR (72): 

شكراً إلكـ معاذ ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكيد بسامح وبعفو عن أخطاء الغير . . بشرط إذا كانت من غير قصد او يكون إلها مبرر . .

----------


## &روان&

انا بالنسبة الي بسامح وما بحقد وبنسى الاساءة
عادي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بحكم انو الآن أجواء عيد ..
فلازم إنو كل واحد فينا يسامح الثاني 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اظن انه قدوم الشخص ليطلب التسامح بدل على انه ادرك خطأه او انه  ما بده يخلي مكان للحقد بينا
انا مو متعودة احقد على حد فإزا اجى وطلب السماح فانا اكيد بسامحه بس الصداقة لترجع متل ما كانت بدها وقت

----------


## &روان&

الله يسامح الجميع
اضحى مبارك

----------


## اليتيم العماني

التسامح لغة القلوب العظيمة , بلى سيدي سأسامحه , لأنني امرؤ سهل مخالطتي .

----------

